# Remote coder



## ncadette (May 16, 2013)

Hello, 

I am seeking a part time remote coding E&M position.
Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## rhondagranja (May 16, 2013)

Let me know how I can help..  Check out my website at www.rhondagranja.com.


----------



## j_boomhower@yahoo.com (May 17, 2013)

Hi
Very interested in conversing with you about this pt position.
j_boomhower@yahoo.com


----------



## quallsl (May 18, 2013)

I have 3 yrs remote experience. Please feel free to contact me at quallsl@sbcglobal.net.


----------



## Michie5700 (May 18, 2013)

I am interested in the part time position.  My email is mpalagano@wowway.com.  I am studying for my CPC and just graduated from Andrews School in Medical Coding.  Thank you.


----------



## drjones (May 18, 2013)

*Diana - Coder*

I am looking for a part time coder positon, outpatient(diagnostic, emergency, out-pt  surgery) remotely


----------



## drjones (May 18, 2013)

*Diana - Coder*

I can be contacted @ dianacatronjones@comcast.net


----------



## Cindy Gentry (May 19, 2013)

*Remote Coder Position*

I am also looking for a part time remote coder position and possibly even fulltime. I have my CEDC certification, and worked in a billing office where we billed for ED physicians. I have 2.5 years experience in ED coding. I am currently working for a billing company but not as a coder. I would really like to be able to go back to coding. My email: cindygentry71@yahoo.com. Thanks also for any replies.


----------



## Tarik (Jan 29, 2014)

*coder*



ncadette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking a part time remote coding E&M position.
> Thank you for taking the time to respond.



Hello Diana
I am looking for a remote coder can you please call me 323422 7877 thank you 
Tarik


----------



## Jennifer Burlingame (Jan 30, 2014)

*Remote Coding Position*

I am very interested in a remote coding position, my speciality is general practice coding ... I have 4 years of experience.  Any suggestions on how to break into this area of work are very welcome!


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 1, 2014)

I would be interested in this! I recently earned my CPC-A in November and am seeking either part-time or full-time employment. Does this job require any experience?

My contact info is erinjackson15@yahoo.com


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Good Remote contractors for Outpatient Coding?*

Not many hospitals/facilities are signing CPCs or CPC-H.  They're going for CCA or CCS.  Are there any contractors/facilities/hospitals that are hiring remote full time coders who are trained in outpatient coding?  Where are they?  Direct me to them! LOL    I was told by a recruiter that coders with our credentials aren't wanted/needed.


----------



## ngeorge05 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Beware of Fraud*



rhondagranja said:


> Let me know how I can help..  Check out my website at www.rhondagranja.com.



Please be careful, a friend of mine had posted her information on the AAPC website and a coding consultant with a history of fraud contacted her for work. Too many people are putting their full resume on here and unfortunately you are making yourself targets for incidents like this.

Everyone please check this link if you plan on working with this woman
http://www.newsobserver.com/2006/12/19/50381/woman-is-charged-with-embezzlement.html

RALEIGH ? Police charged a 41-year-old woman Monday with embezzling more than $28,000 from a Raleigh medical clinic, court records show.

Rhonda Lee Granja of Concord has been charged with one count of felony embezzlement, according to an arrest warrant filed Monday at the Wake County Magistrate's Office.

Raleigh police have accused Granja of embezzling $28,871.36 from Woman's Healthcare of Raleigh at 2709-290 Blue Ridge Road.

Police contend the offense began in June and continued until October, court records show.

Granja has a prior history of embezzlement, according to court records. In 1987, authorities arrested Granja in Asheville on embezzlement charges. The Concord woman was sentenced to five years probation and ordered to make full restitution to the medical clinic, the records show.

Granja remained in custody Monday afternoon at the Wake County jail in lieu of $30,000 bail, court records show.

Read more here: http://www.newsobserver.com/2006/12/19/50381/woman-is-charged-with-embezzlement.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## priceam (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow that is really scary!


----------



## dkaz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi there---Some recruiters are not too keen on what exactly a CPC is or what we can do.  Both of these companies Lexicode and Precyse Solutions will hire CPC's with experience in the required coding field they are recruiting for.  So, be sure your resume accurately reflects your coding experience, be it ED coding, Ancillary coding, Radiology Coding. Lab Coding, Ambulatory Surgery, Observation, etc.  Also, be explicit in your description of duties--you review records and assign appropriate ICD9 or CPT codes, etc.  List what software systems you have experience with--Meditech, EPIC, Cerner--what encoders you've worked with 3M, TruCode, Monarch----this info gets a resume past a recruiter to a hiring manager--Best of Luck!!


----------



## rscotellaro@sdmg.com (Feb 5, 2014)

*part time coding position*

hello! I am looking for a part-time remote coding position. I am a CPC and I have over 3 years experience with outpatient multi-specialty coding. I would be interested in either inpatient or physician coding. Please e-mail me @ rscotellaro@sdmg.com if you are interested. Thank you!!


----------



## jwangelin (Mar 12, 2014)

I have been reading this forum.  Are Lexicode and Precyse reputable companies to work for?   Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 13, 2014)

Both are reputable companies. I only have first hand experience with Precyse, they were a fine company. I didn't stay there long, as they were a little disorganized and wasn't the right fit for me. The pay wasn't as great as other similiar positions in different companies, but yes, they are reputable. And if you can get on, gain some experience, it is worth it. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## KBAYAK68 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Remote coding/billing positon*

I have been trying to break into the remote coding world to no avail.  I am a CPC and have a AAS in Medical Insurance along with over 5 years experience as a coder/biller.  My experience has been focused in Orthopedic Surgery and Neuro-surgery with a strong emphasis on spine coding, however, I can code just about anything if needed.  Any advice or ideas as to how to proceed?


----------



## magimohi123@gmail.com (Mar 21, 2014)

ncadette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...



YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT ANY TIME 


THANKS AND REGARDS
MAGESH KUMAR .D
+919884944078
magimohi123@gmail.com


----------



## aland000 (Apr 22, 2014)

hey apply at mckesson they need some really bad ..all remote i work for them but in another specialty


----------



## tiegurl08 (Apr 25, 2014)

very interested. contact me at tiegurl08@aol.com


----------



## smstar9 (Apr 25, 2014)

Please consider me for this position. I have 7 years experience all the specialties you are requiring and remote would work out great. 
I have experience in coding, billing, collections and appeals. I can forward my resume for your review. 

Thank you for your consideration. 
Sandra


----------



## SAOLIVE (Apr 30, 2014)

*Certified Medical Coder*

I am looking for part time coding position to do by remote please contact me at soliver@dynamicmedicalmanagement.com   Thank you!


----------



## areeder (Apr 30, 2014)

I have 7 years experience in a fast paced OB/GYN office. I do the coding for the office visits and the deliveries and operative reports. Pls contact me thru private msg here for more info, if you are interested!
Thanks so much!
Amanda


----------



## monica052879@hotmail.com (Apr 30, 2014)

I am looking for a remote position, I have one year experience but I'm willing to receive, minimum wage for this position.

Thank you very much


----------



## krisjan888 (Sep 16, 2014)

*remote coder*

Is Anyone here looking for remote coder? I'm looking for a remote coder position even for part time/full time, but I'm in the Philippines currently working as a medical coder for Outpatient coding and as HCC coder. 
You may contact me thru my Email - Krisjan888@yahoo.com.

Thanks.
JM


----------

